

Failing Fast Means... Failing a Lot - nhashem
http://blog.diaperchange.me/failing-fast-means-failing-a-lot/

======
sosuke
It is very difficult to extract real lessons out of failure, which is why we
repeat them so much. Most failure posts, even my own, don't have the appeal
that the success posts do.

